# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  come si calcola il rimborso chilometrico con tabella ACI

## f.p

scusate maaaa.... 
come si fa a calcolare il rimborso kilometrico con tab ACI??  
... sono femminuccia .. non l'ho capito!! .. che mi aiutate?  :Embarrassment:  
per esempio, diciamo 196 Km con una Opel Corsa 1.3/16V CDTI 90 CV - Mod 2007 Gasolio - Euro 4 ??????    :Confused:  :Confused:  
Help ..Help.. Help...

----------


## Contabile

> scusate maaaa....
> Help ..Help.. Help...

  Io per quelle poche volte che mi &#232; capitato ho usato questo. 
Tieni presente che non sempre ci trovi tutti i modelli per cui occorre rifarsi ad uno che &#232; similare o che si avvicina molto a quello che ti interessa.

----------


## f.p

> Io per quelle poche volte che mi è capitato ho usato questo. 
> Tieni presente che non sempre ci trovi tutti i modelli per cui occorre rifarsi ad uno che è similare o che si avvicina molto a quello che ti interessa.

  Grazie per il link.. ma .. in verità, .. sarà che che non l'ho mai fatto ...  :Frown: 
posso provare - sommessamente - a chederti  un aiutino .. più esplicativo!!! 
(.. non mi maltrattare, però!!!  :Embarrassment:   sono già depressa di mio!!)

----------


## Contabile

Se vai in basso alla pagina e clicchi su "Effettua il calcolo" tutto ti si render&#224; pi&#249; semplice.

----------


## f.p

> Se vai in basso alla pagina e clicchi su "Effettua il calcolo" tutto ti si renderà più semplice.

  e si, in effetti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
.. tuttavia .. (uff.. non ho neanche la scusa che devo andare a vedermi la partita del messina o che so io, per giustificarmi ancora!!  :Mad: ) 
.. dicevo: devo tener conto dei soli costi proporzionali per Km, giusto? e quelli non proporzionali? 
perdona la mia imbranataggine!!  e giuro che come Francois me la trovo una partita da guardarmi stasera!!  :Wink:

----------


## RICO

Guarda questo già calcolato

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e si, in effetti  
> .. tuttavia .. (uff.. non ho neanche la scusa che devo andare a vedermi la partita del messina o che so io, per giustificarmi ancora!! ) 
> .. dicevo: devo tener conto dei soli costi proporzionali per Km, giusto? e quelli non proporzionali? 
> perdona la mia imbranataggine!!  e giuro che come Francois me la trovo una partita da guardarmi stasera!!

  Non sapevo che anche tu fossi di Messina .... Messina Messina o provincia ?  :Smile:

----------


## f.p

> Non sapevo che anche tu fossi di Messina .... Messina Messina o provincia ?

   non sono di Messina .. ho solo detto - dato che questo rimborso mi sta facendo "incartare" da sola - che non ho neanche la scusa (come Francois ed il suo Collegio Sindacale) che son presa da una partita!!! 
Comunque.. sempre di città di mare si tratta!!!  
e comunque comunque .. mi aiutate co sto rimborso!!! .. per favore!!!

----------


## swami

> ... sono femminuccia .. non l'ho capito!! ..

  io nn ho capito  :Confused:  
essere femminuccia nn è sinonimo di rimbambita!  :Confused:    :EEK!:  
ecco! l'ho scritto :Big Grin:

----------


## Neoo

> scusate maaaa.... 
> come si fa a calcolare il rimborso kilometrico con tab ACI??  
> ... sono femminuccia .. non l'ho capito!! .. che mi aiutate?  
> per esempio, diciamo 196 Km con una Opel Corsa 1.3/16V CDTI 90 CV - Mod 2007 Gasolio - Euro 4 ??????    
> Help ..Help.. Help...

  per quel modello dice che fino a 10.000 km il rimborso kilometro &#232; di € 0,467987  
quindi ora moltiplica i 196 x il costo ed &#232; hai il tuo rimborso ovvero 91,73 euro

----------


## f.p

> essere femminuccia nn è sinonimo di rimbambita!

  Grazie!! 
Neanche chiedere aiuto se non si comprende qualcosa è sinonimo di rimbambita!!

----------


## swami

> Grazie!! 
> Neanche chiedere aiuto se non si comprende qualcosa è sinonimo di rimbambita!!

  esatto!   :Big Grin:  
ma volere una via preferenziale tutta rosa (e nn è riferito a te) ... si  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## enzo54

Dovrei emetter una parcella  quale componente del C.S.  di una  srl. con ricavi superiori di poco ad euro 5.000.000,oo
 E' stato pattuito  l'onorario minimo della tariffa professionale. Il   dubbio è questo:
Poichè  è  il primo anno di  riferimento ,  abbiano fatto solo le verifiche trimestrali. Ora, poichè  l'art. 37  della tariffa  divide i ricavi in vari scaglioni (e di conseguenza il relativo compenso) mi chiedo  se per arrivare al totale del mio compenso debbo sommare i vari scaglioni (Tipo irpef), oppure  ho diritto al solo importo corrispondente all'ultimo scaglione Non sono riuscito a trovare niente in merito
Grazi e Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dovrei emetter una parcella  quale componente del C.S.  di una  srl. con ricavi superiori di poco ad euro 5.000.000,oo
>  E' stato pattuito  l'onorario minimo della tariffa professionale. Il   dubbio &#232; questo:
> Poich&#232;  &#232;  il primo anno di  riferimento ,  abbiano fatto solo le verifiche trimestrali. Ora, poich&#232;  l'art. 37  della tariffa  divide i ricavi in vari scaglioni (e di conseguenza il relativo compenso) mi chiedo  se per arrivare al totale del mio compenso debbo sommare i vari scaglioni (Tipo irpef), oppure  ho diritto al solo importo corrispondente all'ultimo scaglione Non sono riuscito a trovare niente in merito
> Grazi e Ciao

  Nemmeno io. 
Nella prassi, ognuno fa come gli pare (l'una o l'atra maniera); tanto se il cliente ti vuol fare problemi te li fa pure con una parcella di 1.000 euro.

----------


## Lolly74

Scusate,
devo farmi rimborsare i 240 km, ho trovato i rimborsi sulle tabelle aci ma sono divisi per percorrenza annua.... io a quale devo fare riferimento? Insomma che scaglione devo prendere in considerazione? Devo calcolare quanti km percorro in un anno oppure standard prendo i 15.000 annui da tagliando auto?
Grazie mille

----------


## Niccolò

> io nn ho capito  
> essere femminuccia nn è sinonimo di rimbambita!  
> ecco! l'ho scritto

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Si sente la tua mancanza  :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

> Si sente la tua mancanza

  Invece che sentire la mancanza di Swami ..... mi potresti aiutare? Sta distinta mi sta facendo impazzire.... sto lavorando su due pc e non capisco pi&#249; nulla.
Che dato devo prendere per fare il rimborso da tabelle aci..... ???????
Grazie mille,  e scusa per la polemica piccolina

----------


## Niccolò

> Invece che sentire la mancanza di Swami ..... mi potresti aiutare? Sta distinta mi sta facendo impazzire.... sto lavorando su due pc e non capisco più nulla.
> Che dato devo prendere per fare il rimborso da tabelle aci..... ???????
> Grazie mille,  e scusa per la polemica piccolina

  Ti aiuterei volentieri.... ma io un rimborso kilometrico non l'ho mai fatto  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Comunque credo sia semplice, inserisci i km e esce il valore in .... vado a vedere e poi torno  :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

A me sembra molto semplice. 
Prendi lo schema che ha indicato Contabile, inserisci l'autovettura da rimborsare, in base ai km annui percorsi determini il rimborso km (es: Fiat Punto, 10.000km annui, 0,6069/km, fai 100 km ti rimborsano 60,69, ovviamente più sono i km percorsi e più il costo unitario diminuisce poichè diminuisce l'incidenza di costi fissi quali bollo, assicurazione e simili).   :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

> A me sembra molto semplice. 
> Prendi lo schema che ha indicato Contabile, inserisci l'autovettura da rimborsare, in base ai km annui percorsi determini il rimborso km (es: Fiat Punto, 10.000km annui, 0,6069/km, fai 100 km ti rimborsano 60,69, ovviamente più sono i km percorsi e più il costo unitario diminuisce poichè diminuisce l'incidenza di costi fissi quali bollo, assicurazione e simili).

  Ok, 
grazie mille Niccol&#242;. Ora inizio a preparare la nota spese. 
buona giornata a tutti.

----------

